# Antec 1200 rattling noises



## Frizz (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

My huge top fan is making rattling noises on medium and high settings...  Its not colliding with any wires or cables or the case itself, I just wanted to know if its safe and stable or could the rattling cause problems in the future concerning the fan.

Thanks


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2008)

mine does it occasionally and i smack the side of my case and it goes away


----------



## Frizz (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha strangely enough it works a little but rattling slowly comes back ><


----------



## J-Man (Dec 19, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> mine does it occasionally and i smack the side of my case and it goes away


 Mine never has


----------



## Frizz (Dec 19, 2008)

Bah its annoying, the noise I can live with but the fact I paid 270 AUD for this case including shipping breaks my balls.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2008)

personally i unplugged that massive top fan,it seemed to suck all the life out of my pc...cool air that is


----------



## aximbigfan (Dec 19, 2008)

Replace the fan. It would probably cost less than $10...

EDIT: NVM, I'm not sure you can replace the big one...

chris


----------



## Frizz (Dec 19, 2008)

They sell these kinds of fans? LOL, hmm I might just leave it at low to prevent cool air from being sucked out straight away.. mmmm.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2008)

thats what i did,i get better air flow from front to back..rather then having the top fan suck it all out before it enters the case


----------



## Sonido (Dec 19, 2008)

randomflip said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My huge top fan is making rattling noises on medium and high settings...  Its not colliding with any wires or cables or the case itself, I just wanted to know if its safe and stable or could the rattling cause problems in the future concerning the fan.
> 
> Thanks



Could the screws have come loose? Also, is it the fan itself or the side panels that is causing the noise? Could be that the fan is shaking the case making the panels move. Try tightening the screws on both the panel and fan.


----------



## Sonido (Dec 19, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> personally i unplugged that massive top fan,it seemed to suck all the life out of my pc...cool air that is



Probably not running it correctly


----------



## Frizz (Dec 19, 2008)

Sonido said:


> Could the screws have come loose? Also, is it the fan itself or the side panels that is causing the noise? Could be that the fan is shaking the case making the panels move. Try tightening the screws on both the panel and fan.



I've done those. Its actually the fan itself causing the noise, I manually spun it when I first heard it and yeah it still made the noise from a push using my fingers.

Edit: I've also held the side panels tight but the noise was still there but when I pushed my fingers to the center of the fan while it was spinning the rattling would stop.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2008)

I heard that Antec Started Providing additional Fans in their Cases because of suspected Fans that come with them Failing before they Reach their MTBF


----------



## Frizz (Dec 19, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> I heard that Antec Started Providing additional Fans in their Cases because of suspected Fans that come with them Failing before they Reach their MTBF



This is my first antec product, to me I've only heard good things. Suspected fans that fail before they reach MTBF is a big letdown. All though the additional fans definitely compensate, antec still rules.

I'm really glad that its not the drive bays that have the problems, they're so much harder to get to :S.


----------



## Sonido (Dec 19, 2008)

randomflip said:


> I've done those. Its actually the fan itself causing the noise, I manually spun it when I first heard it and yeah it still made the noise from a push using my fingers.
> 
> Edit: I've also held the side panels tight but the noise was still there but when I pushed my fingers to the center of the fan while it was spinning the rattling would stop.



It is possible that something fell into the middle motor area, or something is colliding within that area. If you could, is it possible for you to put up a detailed video? If not, try removing the fan and check that middle area. Flip it upside down and see if anything falls out. Since there isn't a grill for the top fan, crap falls in all the time. During a review, it was actually noticed that small screws have a tendency to fall inside.



eidairaman1 said:


> I heard that Antec Started Providing additional Fans in their Cases because of suspected Fans that come with them Failing before they Reach their MTBF



Those were for the tri-cool 120mm fans.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok I'll record it now.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm uploading it ... takes quite a while :S, I'll try removing the fan once the video has finished uploading.


----------



## Sonido (Dec 19, 2008)

randomflip said:


> I'm uploading it ... takes quite a while :S, I'll try removing the fan once the video has finished uploading.



No problem. I'm glad to help in any way I can.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 19, 2008)

Wooo no need to upload, I've just taken out the noise.. 

Problem solved, how and why:
I've tightened the screws with the swash bucklers but ignored the ones right next to it, although when I tightened one of them it still made the noise, so I took out the screw and turned it back on and the top fan has stopped rattling.. I'm not gonna put in effort to screw on the one screw on the inner side as its too much of a hassle for I need to remove my s1284 heatsink so I'm just gonna store it in my toolbox . 

Thanks guys for all the opinions and help, I'm inlove with this case because of  its sheer beasty size.

Cheers sonido for mentioning the screws  and taking out the fan . Now I'm back to being as happy as I was when I took it out of the box today hehe


----------



## Sonido (Dec 19, 2008)

randomflip said:


> Wooo no need to upload, I've just taken out the noise..
> 
> Problem solved, how and why:
> I've tightened the screws with the swash bucklers but ignored the ones right next to it, although when I tightened one of them it still made the noise, so I took out the screw and turned it back on and the top fan has stopped rattling.. I'm not gonna put in effort to screw on the one screw on the inner side as its too much of a hassle for I need to remove my s1284 heatsink so I'm just gonna store it in my toolbox .
> ...



Another satisfied patron.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2008)

Mine just started doing this like a week ago. It seems to correct itself so im not too worried about it until its constant.


----------



## thewarrior85 (Mar 8, 2009)

randomflip said:


> Wooo no need to upload, I've just taken out the noise..
> 
> Problem solved, how and why:
> I've tightened the screws with the swash bucklers but ignored the ones right next to it, although when I tightened one of them it still made the noise, so I took out the screw and turned it back on and the top fan has stopped rattling.. I'm not gonna put in effort to screw on the one screw on the inner side as its too much of a hassle for I need to remove my s1284 heatsink so I'm just gonna store it in my toolbox .
> ...



Hi, glad you have solved the problem! But I'm having the same problem, and I don't know what swash buckles are  could you post a screenshot showing which screws you tightened or loosened please? that would really help me, thanks!


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2009)

thewarrior85 said:


> Hi, glad you have solved the problem! But I'm having the same problem, and I don't know what swash buckles are  could you post a screenshot showing which screws you tightened or loosened please? that would really help me, thanks!



They are the circular plates that the screw squeezes on.


----------



## thewarrior85 (Mar 9, 2009)

randomflip said:


> They are the circular plates that the screw squeezes on.



Oh! Thanks! And did you tighten these and loosen these? Can you give me the exact details of how you stopped the rattling please? Thanks!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 9, 2009)

Could be a crumb or something stuck in the fan. Mines rattles too but I give a fonzie nudge and it shuts up.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2009)

I just unscrewed some screws holding up the fan, all of them, then screwed them back on


----------

